# Family VISA cancellation



## arunhcem

My frnd resigned from his current job, want to cancell his wife n daughter visa.........wats the procedure ....can anyone help


----------



## BedouGirl

Their visas must be cancelled before his visa. Normally, the employer's PRO will assist. If not, tell him to take their passports to a typing centre and get the forms typed up and then go to Immigration for the cancellation. Once the visas have been cancelled, they have thirty days to exit.


----------



## Jenunni

Please help me with answer
My visa going to expire soon (Aug 2018), but my wife visa valid up to Dec 2019 (spouse visa). 

Can i cancel my wife visa after my resident visa expired ?
If Yes - How much will be the penalty, if my wife visa cancelled on Oct 2018.


----------

